# JaRaf inc?



## Darkninja (May 29, 2014)

I recently applied through this company JaRaf inc. based in Florida. When I first sent an email to them I was a little skeptical about them but they actually got back to me saying they'd like an interview for a cruise ship job. I was wondering if anyone has any contact with them and if they should be trusted. Thank you


----------



## Van Williams (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,
I'm curious to know if this worked out for you? I was looking into the company but decided not to apply due to the lack of information provided on the internet.

Cheers,
Van Williams


----------



## babs123223 (May 4, 2015)

They seem to be an actual company: http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Hollywood/jaraf-incorporated/66186396.aspx
I actually just had a preliminary phone interview with Jan. There was nothing fishy about the conversation. She's a stage manager and does recruiting for cruise ships part time. She mentioned Princess and Royal Caribbean specifically in our conversation. She doesn't have a website - mostly looks at places like offstagejobs.com where people have put up personal listings and goes from there.

Hope this helps!


----------



## chawalang (May 6, 2015)

90% of Cruise Ship jobs go through recruiters first before you ever talk to the cruise companies HR or theatre technology shoreside staff. these companies pop up and go away from time to time. The fact that its new and not known of is not surprising.


----------

